# Illinois Guys, 055 or 058?



## MattZone (Mar 28, 2014)

I have noticed most trucks have an 058 journeymans number on them, even companies that I know have a contractors 055 number. Any reason?

I have my 055 number posted on my truck, there is no guarantee someone is properly insured or bonded by an 058 number... So why do most trucks have it posted? And why are they not in trouble?


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

unfortunately no one polices it. It would be nice especially since the handy hacks and non licensed guys get away with murder and even if they are caught it is just a slap on the wrist


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I believe it is because a lot of plumbers never register with the state as contractors and don't have an 055.


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

As a one man show you can just register your 058 kinda like using your ss # as a FEIN for a sole proprietor. The problem arises when you want to do a job in a bigger town and they require 055 and 058. I have pulled many permits and had inspections with just my apprentice license when I was just starting out. I was amazed how easy it was also


----------



## MattZone (Mar 28, 2014)

That's b.s. I'm paying the required bonding and Holding the proper insurance to work while guys, who are licensed can't do the same? It's not like tracking down unlicensed hacks... If you see a 058 number on a truck look him up and send him a letter telling him to get the proper items to be a contractors... Or fine them.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

cydejob said:


> As a one man show you can just register your 058 kinda like using your ss # as a FEIN for a sole proprietor. The problem arises when you want to do a job in a bigger town and they require 055 and 058. I have pulled many permits and had inspections with just my apprentice license when I was just starting out. I was amazed how easy it was also


Wrong. The state code says plumbing must be performed by a licensed plumber working for a registered contractor. There are no exceptions for a one man band. Homeowners can install their own plumbing on a single family home, if it is installed to code. No exceptions. Just because you have got away with it, doesn't make it legal.


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

422 plumber said:


> Wrong. The state code says plumbing must be performed by a licensed plumber working for a registered contractor. There are no exceptions for a one man band. Homeowners can install their own plumbing on a single family home, if it is installed to code. No exceptions. Just because you have got away with it, doesn't make it legal.


I understand the code. I am registered and have both numbers and all the fun that comes with it. I was explaining on how easy most towns are easy on permits and don't follow code. The state or city state should spend some money busting the unregistered. I'm sure it would pay for itself in no time and add a little money to this ****hole states deficit


----------

